
Show HN: Liveform. Creating an Imgur Clone Using GitHub Pages and Liveform - minhajuddin
http://blog.liveformhq.com/2016/11/27/creating-an-imgur-clone-using-github-pages-and-liveform/
======
minhajuddin
I am the founder of
Liveform([https://liveformhq.com/](https://liveformhq.com/)) and would love
your feedback. I also built
([https://getsimpleform.com/](https://getsimpleform.com/)) before that.

~~~
a904guy
Didn't really take your own advice in keeping your API key safe :)

~~~
minhajuddin
Yeah :) In most apps this would probably be a page saved on your computer or
behind basic auth or be a part of your static site generator.

------
fiatjaf
I thought the image was going to be sent to GitHub pages to be hosted there.
Will Liveform support thousands of image uploads if it is hosting the images
forever? S3 is not cheap.

~~~
minhajuddin
Storing images on GitHub is also a good idea :) At the moment Liveform hosts
the images forever. However, you are right about the cumulative cost. I'll
have to think about a proper archival mechanism. Thanks for your feedback :)

